# Savage B-Mag Recall (.17 WSM)



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

SUFFIELD, CT- Savage Arms™ has issued a recall notice on B.MAG rifle bolts (17 WSM) after discovering that the bolt on some B.MAG rifles may inadvertently catch the safety button and slide it forward into the "fire" position. Savage has received no reports of accidents due to this condition and has identified a simple bolt handle and cap retrofit, which is available free of charge.

To avoid possible unintentional discharge or injury, Savage Arms has asked that consumers not use their B.MAG rifle until the bolt has been retrofitted. The company has established a dedicated website (http://www.savagearms.com/recall/bmagbolt/) and hotline (844-784-3301, Monday through Friday 8 am to 10 pm EDT) for consumers to identify the affected firearm, file a claim and receive a free retrofit kit. The kit includes simple, step-by-step instructions to replace the bolt handle and cap.

Only B.MAG rifles with a serial number below J800928 are included in this recall. No other Savage firearms are affected by this condition.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I have never had any issues with mine however I don't really use a safety on my rifle. When calling coyotes I don't load my gun until I am set up and ready to start calling and I unload it befor I move. In my mind the best safety there is is making sure the barrel of your gun is never pointed at anything you don't want to shoot. I have nothing against people that use there safety but I personally don't trust my safety so I don't bother to use one


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I've not had an issue with mine either. When I cycle the bolt I WANT it to be ready to fire.

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks for the update. Mine has never given me a problem either, but then again I haven't used it in a while either. I looked at the savage link and went down to the gun room and tried mine. Sure enough if you have the safety on and cycle the bolt with some downward pressure on it, the safety will be pushed to the fire position. I filled out the form for the recall and will have the upgrade kit sent to me.

Thanks again for the info.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Glad to help, DW. Better safe than sorry.


----------

